# Sacked for being "too metal"...



## deguello666 (May 26, 2008)

got told tonight that the gig we just did, was my last......I play too metal apparently......It's supposed to be punk/metal but is tuneful too....
The female singer has decided she doesn't like me, is jealous of the frienship I have with her fella (the main vocalist), and called a band meeting last night (without me), and basically gave the other members an ultimatum of me or her...........guess who lost

I really enjoyed playing in the band, (didn't make any money at it, but it was hella fun!)...but how can you play TOO metal in a heavy fast band anyway????

So I'm really fucked off at the world at the moment, all for the sake of one person that doesn't know their arse from their elbow!!!!!!!

They will probably look for another guitarist, but I'm pretty sure the same will happen to that one, and they certainly won't find one with the same enthusiasm as me, or possibly the ability ( some of the guys that they had lined up before me were beyond diabolical ) Thing that grinds is although they knew I was a "metal" guitarist, and hated punk, and joined as a favour, I still feel like I've been chewed up and spat out, and she won't give a valid, straight out answer to why......BAND POLITICS SUCK!!!!!!!!

Anyway over with, had to vent my anger somehow in a peaceful sort of manner instead of going and stabbing the first pensioner I see lol


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 26, 2008)

what does that even mean  Sucks you got booted from something you liked though.


----------



## DefinedInSilere (May 26, 2008)

That sounds like a bunch of BS man. Take that energy and do your own thing. Shred their face off at your own gig, then flex and declare them false and cancel them.


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 26, 2008)

Dude, pensioners are after your gold...


----------



## Hawksmoor (May 26, 2008)

That sucks man... I often think bands throw in the "metal" adjective too sound cool, but when they actually understand what metal is, it's too hard.

Start your own metal thang and erase them from the face of this earth.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 26, 2008)

^ do it man.


----------



## InTheRavensName (May 26, 2008)

Post pictures of her with her contact info on message boards


----------



## Hawksmoor (May 26, 2008)

Tsssss, have some respect for real life prostitutes....


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 26, 2008)

That's retarded man. Slip that chick some rufies, and set up a photo shoot with her and some other dude to ruin her relationship.


----------



## InTheRavensName (May 26, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> That's retarded man. Slip that chick some rufies, and set up a photo shoot with her and some other dude to ruin her relationship.



I'm sure JJ's business card is in your inbox


----------



## Naren (May 26, 2008)

That sucks. When I was in a band in high school, I was told that I was too "metal" or too "heavy" and so I ended up quitting that band pretty soon. I was only in it because the other members were friends of mine, but they were always trying to turn the gain down on my amp.

That girl sounds like a real bitch. I'd be glad not to have to be in the same band with her though.

Go get yourself a band you can really care about and that you're passionate about.


----------



## deguello666 (May 26, 2008)

Fuck me, you guys come out with funny shit lol....fair cheered me up tbh

Thing is...I was passionate about this band, but at the end of the day, they chose to get rid of their only guitarist, instead of a singer that sings on about 5 songs..... I was already good mates with the other singer (still am), and the drummer became my best mate....that's the gutting thing about all this...
She is a very scary woman though, she's the kind that takes a compliment about her singing as an insult, and if she decides to belt you one (which could be anytime she feels like it), you KNOW you're ending up on the floor... and no-one WILL stand up to her
I know full well I'm better off out of it but it still smokes the fat one..

And what the hell is a rufie?


----------



## darren (May 26, 2008)

Jeez... a lot of guys around here are getting kicked out of bands for either no reason at all, or for really silly reasons or misunderstandings.


----------



## deguello666 (May 26, 2008)

^ curse of the 7-string?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 26, 2008)

deguello666 said:


> And what the hell is a rufie?



Flunitrazepam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I'm sponsored by them. 9 out of 10 women can't taste the difference, and 7 out of them won't remember a thing!


----------



## Toshiro (May 26, 2008)

deguello666 said:


> And what the hell is a rufie?



Rohypnol. The Date Rape Drug.&#8482;


----------



## deguello666 (May 26, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Flunitrazepam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I'm sponsored by them. 9 out of 10 women can't taste the difference, and 7 out of them won't remember a thing!


 
Dude, that's nasty shit...I love the way you think lol


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 26, 2008)

This is why I'm a strong believer in no inter-band-memeber relationships. It'll either fuck the band up (as in your case) or fuck the relationship up.

What you need to do is move to Essex and be the other guitarist for my band


----------



## deguello666 (May 26, 2008)

metalfiend666 said:


> This is why I'm a strong believer in no inter-band-memeber relationships. It'll either fuck the band up (as in your case) or fuck the relationship up.
> 
> What you need to do is move to Essex and be the other guitarist for my band


 

Agreed, and agreed lol......

Hmm you know if I was closer, I could drive and I could actually play guitar, that would be a damn fine offer good sir....because I am sure you are a purveyor of good metal, and would probably kick me up the arse for not being metal enough lol


----------



## Mattayus (May 26, 2008)

_I_ live in Essex!


----------



## sakeido (May 26, 2008)

Naren said:


> That sucks. When I was in a band in high school, I was told that I was too "metal" or too "heavy" and so I ended up quitting that band pretty soon. I was only in it because the other members were friends of mine, but they were always trying to turn the gain down on my amp.
> 
> That girl sounds like a real bitch. I'd be glad not to have to be in the same band with her though.
> 
> Go get yourself a band you can really care about and that you're passionate about.



I was in a band once who thought I was too metal, that was back when I first had my recto, and I loved it with the gain way up, and even when I dialed it back to 1/3 it was still too heavy for them. 

Nothing bothers me more than someone saying I am too metal.. every time my drummer said "man that's too heavy" I wanted to punch his face in.


----------



## deguello666 (May 26, 2008)

Just one last little nugget of absurdity:

Favourite bands:

Drummer: Rage against the machine

Bass Player: Send more paramedics (uk metal band)pre-black Metallica

Singer: Motorhead/new anti-nowhere league

Singer: Oxymoron (german punk/thrash)


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (May 26, 2008)

Am I the only one that loves it when peeps say I'm too metal? I mean, isn't sort of gratifying?


----------



## sakeido (May 26, 2008)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Am I the only one that loves it when peeps say I'm too metal? I mean, isn't sort of gratifying?



It is gratifying, but if I play this crushing riff and the drummer flat out refuses to come up with a crushing drum part to play with it, it bothers me.


----------



## Rick (May 26, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Flunitrazepam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I'm sponsored by them. 9 out of 10 women can't taste the difference, and 7 out of them won't remember a thing!



The fact that you knew the real name scares the hell out of me.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 26, 2008)

Rick said:


> The fact that you knew the real name scares the hell out of me.



Well, when a company sponsors you and you sign papers you better read em! Plus I have to pimp this shit out so I can justify them sending me my lifetime supply.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (May 27, 2008)

sakeido said:


> It is gratifying, but if I play this crushing riff and the drummer flat out refuses to come up with a crushing drum part to play with it, it bothers me.



True that, try starting a death metal band with a dream theater fanboy for a drummer


----------



## Naren (May 27, 2008)

sakeido said:


> I was in a band once who thought I was too metal, that was back when I first had my recto, and I loved it with the gain way up, and even when I dialed it back to 1/3 it was still too heavy for them.
> 
> Nothing bothers me more than someone saying I am too metal.. every time my drummer said "man that's too heavy" I wanted to punch his face in.



It was the same thing for me. The bass player/singer for that band was mostly into soft rock and poppy rock. The lead guitarist was into alternative rock, soft rock, blues, and some hard rock. The drummer was into punk, alternative, and soft rock. I was into hardcore/post-hardcore punk, metal, hard rock, goth, industrial, and anything evil and crushing sounding. So, like I said, they always would go over to my amp and turn my gain down or would just say "Hey, man, that's way too heavy! You gotta turn that down!" And the riffs that I made were somewhere between metal and post-hardcore and obviously they didn't like that. My response was like  _Just try and turn my gain down again._ 

Some people may like being told they're "too metal," but the word "too" means something to them and it generally means that they don't want to play "that garbage" with you. "Play something softer." 

It's different with each band, but that band was only about a year after I had first started playing guitar and it was the only band I've ever been in that was like that (although there was a side-project I had about 4 years later where me and one other guy would play acoustic stuff together, both of us on guitars and vocals. We only did it for a few months as a hobby and not so much as a band).


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 27, 2008)

sakeido said:


> I was in a band once who thought I was too metal, that was back when I first had my recto, and I loved it with the gain way up, and even when I dialed it back to 1/3 it was still too heavy for them.
> 
> Nothing bothers me more than someone saying I am too metal.. every time my drummer said "man that's too heavy" I wanted to punch his face in.


 
I always thought the opposite. One can never be too heavy. I'm the guy who'd say "It's not heavy enough. Turn up the gain, turn up the volume, add another 45 BPM to the tempo, add blast beats."

Well... not exactly.


----------



## Mattayus (May 27, 2008)

deguello666 said:


> Send more paramedics (uk metal band)pre-black Metallica



haha, my mate directs/produces all their videos


----------



## deguello666 (May 27, 2008)

Cosmic Puffin Video Page - The AC's

A gig we did without the female singer, just for an idea of how "metal" I actually am lol.....levels are awful but you get the picture (it gets much better past the first song if you want to keep watching, I personally think the 2nd song on that vid is one of the best ).... and loads of swearing in the songs, so don't watch with kiddies about hehe


----------



## auxioluck (May 27, 2008)

No good. That sucks man, but just know that there is a guitar player that just got kicked out for not being METAL ENOUGH....there is your calling.


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 27, 2008)

My band has the opposite problem. We try to be heavy, but have problems "rocking" enough. We end up doing a lot of mid-tempo grungy stuff... but our singer's voice and my cello tend towards the melodic end of things.


----------



## MerlinTKD (May 27, 2008)

Man, I just lost my band due to politics and relationships too... it really bites 

Too bad we live in different countries!


----------



## deguello666 (May 28, 2008)

Damn.....with you being a 7 string drummer too!!!


----------



## Scali (May 28, 2008)

"Too metal"? There's no such thing!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 28, 2008)

Scali said:


> "Too metal"? There's no such thing!



Unless you're this guy.


----------



## FoxZero (May 30, 2008)

Damn that sucks, well my drummer recently complained that our songs need to be more crazy and he wants more thrash and double bass! I feel fortunate.


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 30, 2008)

FoxZero said:


> Damn that sucks, well my drummer recently complained that our songs need to be more crazy and he wants more thrash and double bass! I feel fortunate.



Lucky.  I wish that I could find a band that wanted to do basically EVERYTHING...


----------



## Rick (May 30, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Unless you're this guy.







JJ Rodriguez said:


> Well, when a company sponsors you and you sign papers you better read em! Plus I have to pimp this shit out so I can justify them sending me my lifetime supply.


----------



## FoxZero (May 30, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Lucky.  I wish that I could find a band that wanted to do basically EVERYTHING...



I lucked out on the drummer. We have an extremely short supply of GOOD bassist around here. Shit when people found out I played bass and was decent it was really EASY to find a band  I found an extremely talented guy on bass who can do crazy slaps and all that and he hates picks! However he's too carried away with school and constant vacations and now I have to loose him goddamn! Plus his political views would have gotten himself some serious hate from the band if they arose (I won't say why, cause people can be pretty ignorant about that shit).

Finding new people sucks, especially people in our age group. Dedication is a rarity in high school bands.


----------

